# Beeswax vs Johnson's paste wax



## tcleve4911

I've been using beeswax and mineral oil as a finish to my bowls.
I bought a can of Johnson's paste wax.
Any difference?
Has anyone used the paste ?
Still food safe?


----------



## DST

I don't like the smell of johnsons. Wouldn't put my food in it


----------



## Dave Paine

Beeswax and mineral oil are the normal food safe finishes. 

I have a can Johnsons Paste Wax, but I would not put this on a item intended for food. It may be safe, but I would not want to risk.


----------



## WillemJM

http://www.whatsinsidescjohnson.com/en-us/products-by-brand/sc-johnson/sc-johnson-paste-wax.aspx

For a 5 minute bowl finish on the lathe using shellac rubbed on and then followed by paste wax it works great.

I would use none of the finishes mentioned for a salad bowl however, from a durability point of view.


----------



## tcleve4911

Thanks for the replies everyone.
I actually did a search and got this from Johnson's itself...

http://www.scjohnson.com/en/product...e=Can-I-use-Johnson-Paste-Wax-to-Polish-Bowls

So I guess I'm returning this can of paste wax and getting more beeswax.
Where do you guys get your beeswax?
Maybe a new thread, huh?


----------



## john lucas

I could not get that link to open. I think Johnson's paste wax has some Carnauba wax in it. If you buff your bowls with the Beal System you are using Carnauba wax. Although I'm not sure what wax they use as a binder for the Tripoli and Rouge bars. 
If it's a user bowl whatever wax you put on will only last through one or two washings anyway. The reason I use beeswax (when I do) is simply the smell. Customers like it. I use Mahoney's wax over Mahoney's walnut oil now and I have no idea what's in that.


----------



## Foresta Design

I use bee's wax with mineral oil myself and find it works well as long as you buff the wax once it hardens. I get my bee's wax either from a local beekeeper or if he's out I'll go to woodcraft. They are about the same for the sticks I then will heat the wax in a homemade double boiler. It gets the job done


----------



## Dave Paine

tcleve4911 said:


> Where do you guys get your beeswax?
> Maybe a new thread, huh?


Readily available, for example Woodcraft. 

http://www.woodcraft.com/search2/search.aspx?query=beeswax

Craft Supplies.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/search?term=beeswax

Packard Woodworks.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...de=packard&Product_Code=121901&Category_Code=


----------



## Bonanza35

john lucas said:


> I use Mahoney's wax over Mahoney's walnut oil now and I have no idea what's in that.


I'm doing the same and like it a lot. I have a new jar that is still legible, it's "a blend of beeswax, carnauba wax, and walnut oil". 

I've used pure tung oil lately too but I find myself topping it off with a coat of Mahoney's wax. And the tung oil has a very distinct smell that I can't decide if its good or bad. Depends on the owner of the nose I guess.


----------



## ghost5

I buy my beeswax on Ebay for a fraction of what it costs at WC or any of the others. Get it straight from the folks that sell to the big guys. Think I paid $5 for a pound s/h included.


----------



## pvechart

Check out the link below for some very good finishes...a lot of good info on his oils and waxes...he tries to keep the toxicity out of them.

http://www.doctorswoodshop.com/Home.aspx


----------



## sawdustfactory

+1 for doctorswoodshop products. I've met Mike ( the guy behind the company) at my local Woodcraft and he's a really nice guy to boot. Spent a fair amount of time talking about which product is best for what, turning in general, wood preferences, tool shapes and sharpening, and on and on.


----------



## sawdustfactory

For beeswax, contact your local bee keepers, they'll usually just give ya a chunk if you buy some honey.


----------



## Novembersun

tcleve4911 said:


> I've been using beeswax and mineral oil as a finish to my bowls.
> I bought a can of Johnson's paste wax.
> Any difference?
> Has anyone used the paste ?
> Still food safe?


I mean It's purely preference. Iv'e used both but Johnson's has many other uses such as my table saw and blades helps to make smooth cuts and panels literally float on the surfaces. And my old leather boots too.


----------



## Tool Agnostic

Novembersun said:


> I mean It's purely preference. Iv'e used both but Johnson's has many other uses such as my table saw and blades helps to make smooth cuts and panels literally float on the surfaces. And my old leather boots too.


FYI: You are responding to a 7 year old thread.

I would avoid SC Johnson Paste Wax on any food-related products, such as wood bowls. In my opinion, it is _not_ food safe.

I like it for table saws and other non-food uses.


----------

